# Trash Can Turkey



## vermontwebmaster (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone have a good Trash Can Turkey recipe?


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

what is a trash can turkey???


----------



## vermontwebmaster (Dec 29, 2005)

I have seen people do it where you take a stake and put it in the ground put the turkey on it and over with a 30 Gallon trash can. You use charcoal at the base and on top. I am just not sure of the full teqnique.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

I had this before today.....

Americans...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 29, 2005)

I had some cousins (actually, my step-fathers nephew and some friends) raid several neighborhood gardens for veggies.  They bought some chicken and had the grand plan of making this soup in a galvanized steel trash can, a new one of course.  Well they got the veggies, put in a bunch of water, and some chicken.  They put it over a fire and brought it to a boil. The soup was cooked until everything was tender.  Of course they new nothing about seasonings, not did they realize that the galvanized steel trash can would impart a strong metalic taste to the liquid.  In short, it was a disaster that brought much laughter to the table in subsequent years.  Oh the adventures of youth and the stories that come from them.  Of course, it served the bums right for raiding gardens. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

Never had a turkey cooked in a trash can... but... we had many many batches of "jungle juice" prepared in one.  Oh what a party!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Never had a turkey cooked in a trash can... but... we had many many batches of "jungle juice" prepared in one. Oh what a party!


 
We call it trashcan punch and it is baaaaaaaaaad!!

Vermont, if you find this recpe, share it, it would very interesting to see what it is.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah... bad.. but you really don't care after your second cup full.  We never really drank the juice, we just ate the fruit that was swimming in the juice.


----------



## Raine (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a boy scout recipe.

2 tablespoons* poultry seasoning *
2 tablespoons *coarse salt* (kosher or sea) 
1 tablespoon *dry mustard* 
1 tablespoon *black pepper* 
1 1/2 teaspoons *garlic powder* 
1 (12 lb) *turkey*, thawed if frozen 
1 tablespoon *olive oil* 

Also requires: 1 Wood or Metal Stake (at least 1" thick and 20" long), Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil, 1 Clean 30 Gallon Metal Trash Can.
20 Lbs. Charcoal.
Mix poultry seasoning, salt, mustard, pepper and garlic powder in a small bowl and stir to mix.
Remove giblets from neck or body cavity of the turkey and set aside for use another time (or gravy).
Remove and discard the fat just inside the cavities of the turkey.
Rinse turkey inside and out under cold running water and blot dry with paper towels.
Season the bird with the rub, placing 1 TBS into the neck cavity and 2 TBS int0 the body cavity.
Brush or rub the outside of the turkey all over with the olive oil and sprinkle it with the remaining rub.
Put covered into refrigerator and let cure for 4 hours or overnight.
Clear a 4 foot circle on the ground, using a shovel (do this on dirt, not your grass).
Cover the circle with heavy duty aluminum foil.
Drive the stake into the ground in the center of the circle, so it sticks up about 16" above the ground.
Light the charcoal in a grill.
Holding the turkey with the neck end at the top, lower it onto the stake.
The tail end of the bird should be about 6" above the ground.
Place the trash can over the turkey, keeping the bird in the center and resting the trash can on the ground.
Shovel 1/3 of the coals on top of the trash can and the remainder around the outside; these should come 3 to 4" up the sides of the can.
Cook the turkey until cooked through (1 1/2- 2 hours).
Using a shovel, remove the coals and ash from the sides and top of the can.
Lift the can off the turkey- CAREFUL- The can will be HOT!
Transfer the turkey to a platter and cover loosely with aluminum foil.
Let it rest for 10- 15 minutes, then carve and serve.


----------



## Raine (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out this link.

http://www.steppinoutmaine.com/archives/2005/nov_11/feature1.html


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2006)

RAINE 
How are you? How's the restaurant? I guess your doing well since we don't get to see you on here. Hope you have a wonderful and prosperous New Year!!!


----------



## Raine (Jan 1, 2006)

Doing good and hope y'all are too!  Yep, not online as much these days, especially sinec I was layed off from my job. 

Restaurant is doing ok. A little slow before Christmas, but hope it will start picking up some after the new year.


----------



## Ripliancum (Apr 25, 2006)

I've never even heard of cooking a turkey in a trash can, that's an awsome idea, i can't wait to try it.


----------

